# Get files off Samsung phone using bluetooth



## jasonwood (Oct 19, 2003)

I've got a Samsung SGH-D407 and I can connect to it using Bluetooth.

When I use the "Browse device" feature, the phone confirms that I want to share files and I press "yes", I can then see (on the Mac) a list of folders on the phone (including "Photos"), but when I open a folder, no files show up.

I can send files to the phone, but I can't even see those from the Mac.

Whaddayou reckon? am I out of luck?

Any way to mount as a volume maybe?

edit: woops... this should be under "help & troubleshooting", sorry.


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

.


----------



## Commodus (May 10, 2005)

You won't be able to mount as a volume - I've got a Samsung m620 right now and I've been testing that, too.

One thing to remember is that if you have a memory card in the phone, any images/music/etc. you've loaded may go there and might not be immediately visible to your Mac. The m620 will only let me browse its built-in memory.


----------



## milhaus (Jun 1, 2004)

I have a D900, also an unsupported Samsung. The way to move files from the phone to the mac is, unfortunately, to send the from the phone via bluetooth. If you're talking about pics, then choose options, then send file, then bluetooth, and accept the file (assuming the computer and phone is already paired)


----------



## lanelexy (Nov 27, 2007)

I just recently got a Samsung m620..I love it. Just that, I can't transfer music files over to my phone...any ideas? HELP!


----------



## phuviano (Sep 14, 2005)

Samsung D407 works fine when using BT. I used to have this phone. The only problem I had was that I discovered that audio files over 300K size can't be sent to the phone. I don't remember if that applies to pictures or not. I never used the "browse device" option under BT icon. That never seemed to work like that for me. 

I used the "send file" option under the BT icon if I were sending a file to my phone. If I were to send a file from my phone to my mac. I would send it from the phone, and not browse through the files on my mac. Like I said before, it didn't work this way. 

This phone can receive and send files from your mac.


----------



## Trevor... (Feb 21, 2003)

Browsing a Bluetooth device doesn't require any specific Macintosh support - it does however require that the Bluetooth OBEX profile has not been lobotomized by your wireless provider.


----------

